# AKC Suspension list



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

A very nice and thoughtful breeder gave me this link. I told her I was suspicious about someone here in CA and she emailed me this information. You can look up, by last name, anyone who has been suspended from the AKC and for how long. I don't know exactly HOW helpful this is, but I thought it was interesting.









I don't know if anyone has posted this before, but I just thought this might be helpful to anyone who might be looking for a Maltese, have suspicions, want to check to see if their breeder is on there, or for whatever reason...









Here is the link: AKC Suspension List 

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Glad to help...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats cool. i looked up "bianco" but i didnt find anything. lol. :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 28 2004, 08:29 AM
> *thats cool. i looked up "bianco" but i didnt find anything. lol. :lol:*


 LOL, good try...What a hoot if he had been on there!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i looked for bianco too...


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

